# Plants for sale



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Does anyone have plants, clipping for sale? Setting up a 58G tank


----------



## fishmaster#1 (Apr 10, 2005)

For the benefit of many others who will read this maybe you can post a few plants you would like to get. It will make it easier for the folks here to help you. I myself have "extra plants" but I am not sure what you are looking for.


----------



## Lyquidphyre (Jun 21, 2005)

Thanks to the kindness of CherylR my tank background of Cabomba is becoming very thick and I don't mind sharing what I have now. With that being said, I wouldn't mind buying/recieving a few new plants myself. Let me know if you are interested and we can work something out (shipping/picking up-wise)


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

NEed some plants to fill the tank, background, midground, foreground.
Will like to have different tones on green and some red.

I will have pressurized CO2 and around 192 watts of light.

Hope this helps


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

I should be able to bring some stuff at the next meeting. How much are you looking for? 

David


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Need plants to have a nice 58G planted tank.
What if I can not make it that day? I was trying to get plants before that.


----------



## Spar (Jun 6, 2005)

i will have lots of java fern and red tiger lotus for give-away at the next meeting to. it is next Saturday, so not too far away if you can wait. lots of plants are brought to the meetings, so you will be plenty stocked after that.


----------



## Lyquidphyre (Jun 21, 2005)

When and where is the next meeting?


----------



## Spar (Jun 6, 2005)

Nikolay should be announcing it soon. Pretty sure it will be at my house in Valley Ranch (North Irving). Was waiting on wife-confrimation  but due to traveling constantly (both of us) we haven't had a chance to talk since the idea came up. Off to the airport myself right now ](*,) getting exhausted! 99.8% sure the answer is Yes though 

Saturday, Sept 17th, 1pm <-- don't quote me on that just yet, but pretty sure that is it.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

CAn non members go?


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Yes, nonmebers can attend the monthly meetings.

--Nikolay


----------



## CherylR (Aug 12, 2004)

I have a whole bunch of Riccia. It seems to be the plant of the month in my tanks. I will also have some chain swords and maybe more cabomba.

For $10 you can join for the rest of the year. I guarantee that you can get well over $10 of plants from other members. So join, already. Just my $0.02. See you there.

Cheryl


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Could not attend to meeting. Is kind of hard because of work.
I am still interested in some plants...


----------

